# 10.5 year golden acting not well.



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

First I want send prayers and good thoughts that it's just a virus or something like that.

If you have a cone you should put it on him. We have an inflatable one from the pet store. You should discourage him from rubbing his eyes.

So glad you're going back to the vet. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know much about medicine, but wouldn't a high wbc indicate an infection? Maybe your dog is fighting off some kind of infection and that's what's making him feel so poorly. If the vet felt a mass in his abdomen I'd make sure to tell your regular vet this so he can do an ultrasound or MRI to see what's going on.

I hope he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry Leto is not feeling well. I hope you get some more answers from your vet tomorrow. Leto will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Prayers to Leto. I would have them do an ultrasound to rule out somethings. Please keep us posted and hope it's just a bug.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I like his name, Leto, it would be Summer in my first language. Positive thoughts and prayers are coming your way. Hopefully it is noting serious.


----------



## Leto (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, the vet says that his spleen is over enlarged and that there is a problem with his prostate as well.

I've got to decide no if I want to take him back to texas with me (I leave on wednesday) and have him go to the family vet my dad has taken three other golden rerievers to over the past 30 years. My dad was one of the vets first patients and he's a very straight shooter and has and loves goldens hisself.

The vet here offered steroids but suggested that it would skew the tests the vet in austin would see. I need to get a hold of myself and then I'll call and chat with them.

these are his X-rays


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there any way you can send the xrays to the vet in Austin and get his opinion over the phone before deciding if it would be worth the trip for Leto? Is there the ability to get a second opinion in CO? Are they going to do a sonogram? Surgery?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I second transmitting the xrays to the Austin vet for a second opinion. Did the vet you saw yesterday mention Hemangiosarcoma? Did they do a blood test and check hct levels? If there is an enlargement/mass in the spleen you really do need to think about a splenectomy and the sooner the better because any mass in a spleen is an emergency situation. Sometimes the mass is benign but you still want it out because it could burst and the dog would bleed out. Splenectomies are major surgeries and require critical care and monitoring the first few days after. I really feel for you on so many levels--dealing with this grave situation so far from home and needing to make some major decisions. I'd probably be calling the Austin vet and getting their assessment before deciding what to do. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I second the excellent advice given and am sending many prayers for you and Leto. (((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Leto (Oct 17, 2011)

The austin vet has been forwarded the x rays and hopefully i'll here back from them after lunch time.

I decided to go blind to another doctor a few blocks away just to see what they say.

I'm worried about him having surgery today or tomorrow and then I've got to be on the road to Texas on Wednesday and that not being good for him.

I'm also thinking maybe he shouldn't travel, but I would be extremely disappointed if he were not around when I returned home.

I just gave him some wet food and I'm about to give him his pills. I'm gonna keep an eye on him and see how he does. 

Thanks for thoughts and prayers, he appreciates them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leto*

LETO

I am so very sorry your dog is sick. Where are you now?
I hope your vet reads them quickly and gets back to you.
How is his breathing now?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Leto said:


> The austin vet has been forwarded the x rays and hopefully i'll here back from them after lunch time.
> 
> I decided to go blind to another doctor a few blocks away just to see what they say.
> 
> ...


I don't think it would be a good idea to travel with your dog after a splenectomy, because it is such a major operation and he will need close monitoring after. He'll have an incision running down his underside and will have some pain. We were cautioned to keep our senior guy as calm and quiet as possible. 

I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have no experience with these matters, but wanted to let you know I am sending you and Leto prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about your guy. I have no advice, just best wishes to you and to him. I hope he is feeling better soon. Is there any way to put off your travel to Texas?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can understand how worried you are right now.
Is Texas where you usually live with Leto (were you just vacationing in Colorado)? Does the vet who just saw him there in Colorado think you could travel the one day back to Texas and have your regular vet in Austin see him and make a recommendation? (or is Leto too sick to travel?)


----------



## Leto (Oct 17, 2011)

I moved to colorado about 6 months ago and he has been with me here since.

So both doctors from both opinions I got said that they thought he would be fine traveling home and they understood why I would want to do that.

So, Leto kinda seemed to be acting a little better last night but I couldn't really tell cause I think we were both tired, but this morning when I woke up, its pretty much like the old leto is here. He went both bathrooms outside quite a bit. Came in and drank some food and some water. He has the spring back in his step. So now I just need to worry about him not hurting himself again while he is feeling better.

The vet in austin saw the X-rays and wasn't of the opinion that he needed to be taken care of immediately so I am going to take him to austin with me. It'll be a few days but I'll update the thread with what happens in austin once i know.

take care, thanks for the well wishes,
james


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm wishing you the best on your journey back and for Leto once you get back to Austin. 

A suggestion to consider--go online before you leave and look up the after hours emergency clinics and some veterinarians in cities along your driving route. Print them or keep the numbers and addresses with you. If you encounter any sort of emergency situation on your drive back (and hopefully you won't), you can call from the car and get him to a vet as soon as possible for examination. I hope you don't need to call anyone, but at least you'll be prepared. 

Safe travels for you all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to hear Leto seems to be feeling better. Sometimes they just have a few off days.. and we never know why. 

Hope your travels go well - don't forget to let us know how he does!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a girl with splenic tumors. She has had 2 episodes very similar to what you describe. She is clearly uncomfortable has a difficult time getting comfortable and walking is a challenge. If the spleen is enlarged...it compresses the internal organs, including the parts of the digestive tract. 

For Lib, I have started offering her 3-4 smaller meals each day in hopes that smaller meals will travel through her gut more easily then two larger meals. I need to speak with my vet to find out if my thinking is flawed...

Getting an ultrasound will give you more information...which may lead to more tests/biopsies.

With Liberty we have decided not to remove her spleen and to let nature takes its course. Stepping in to help her to the bridge when we cant keep her comfortable. She is now 4 months post-diagnosis.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*James*

James

Please let us know when you and Leto arrive safely home. Hope you plan on seeing the vet with Leto immediately. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wishing safe travels for you both.

DallasGold has an excellent idea in carrying a list of e.r. vet clinics.

Sending more prayers for you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leto*

Praying you have a very safe trip!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Here is information for a specialty hospital in Austin. They are the best for your situation. If you go to the one in South Austin, ask for Dr. Locke. 

Central Texas Veterinary Specialty Hospital

*AUSTIN SOUTH*
4434 Frontier Trail
Austin, TX 78745
Tel: (512) 892-9038
Fax: (512) 892-7811
*Map & Directions*
*ROUND ROCK
*
301 Chisholm Trail
Round Rock, TX 78681
Tel: (512) 961-3334
Fax: (512) 961-5201*Map & Directions*


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This is such a difficult situation and I just ache for you.

One thing you might do is get a medication that can help to stop internal bleeding in case you see signs of that such as pale gums. I think arnica is recommended for that, but there are others who know more about this. There's a lot of relevant information in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html.

Wishing you safe travels and a happy outcome,
Lucy


----------



## Leto (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in responding. I haven't been around a computer very often. The specialist we went to in austin saw nothing wrong with his spleen on the ultrasound. She saw something possibly in his liver but thought it might be the prednisone. We're currently weening him off the prednisone and I'll take him back for a check up once he's off of that.

They had an opthamologist look at him while he was in there and it seems as if there is a growth that could be cancer related behind his eye. So he his one ointments and such to address that and will be seeing an opthamologist next week.

He's acting 100% fine and is eating and going to the bathroom just fine. He's lost a little weight though. I'm thinking the initial episode was a reaction to a bug bite or something. He's fine for now, but there's definitely several doctor's appointments in his future. I'll keep you posted and let you know what it is once its all been nailed down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leto*

So glad to hear your baby is doing better and that you have all sorts of appointments lined up for him. Please keep us posted and we will all be praying.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting and updating us. I'm glad you made it back and happy to hear it's not hemangiosarcoma; however, I'm sorry to hear there is a possible issue behind his eye. Please keep us posted as soon as you can. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so glad to see your update - and happy to hear that, in any event, Leto is acting well! I hope the growth behind his eyes turns out to be nothing worrisome. Continuing to send positive thoughts your way..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. I wish Leto all the best at upcoming appointments.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am glad to see Leto is feeling much better!! Good luck at his future appointments.


----------



## Leto (Oct 17, 2011)

*Leto is doing reasonably well*

Sorry to not have updated this any sooner. been busy and hectic since the move and all.

So no one has found anything wrong since he went on the prednisone. He had an ultrasound and echo about a month ago about 4-6 weeks after being off the pred. He seems generally fine, other then his eyes and his arthritis. He's slipping a lot on our new floors. I got some wax for his feet but he licks it off and its doesn't last very long. I'm just trying to get him to stay still in the house most of the time.

All in all though he is doing as well as I can hope for at this age I guess.

Thanks for all the thoughts and support!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We put rugs everywhere that we have tile for Jake. Actually, they're still here. Maddie doesn't need it, but to get rid of them seems wrong. We have tile in our kitchen & bathrooms, the other rooms are carpeted.

Best wishes for you & your boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see all tests show nothing!! Glad Leto is doing fine!! Maybe some throw rugs in the new house will help.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Prayers for Leto to feel good for many years to come.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Were tick diseases ever ruled out, or other systemic infection? Certain infections can cause an enlarged spleen, as well a systemic inflammatory response, and somewhat coexist in the body. They can infect joints, hearts, eyes. Tick diseases are *not* the only ones that can do this. 

I would be diligent about running at least a regular CBC to monitor every so many months for awhile.


----------

